# mini zebu sorta off



## foot (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi  We have a mini zebu who has us scratching our head.  She is four years old and has not yet had a calf.  We thought she was bred though have not confirmed this with either blood test or palpatation.  Her whooo ha just appeared to be looking slightly fuller than it ever had.  Not really springy just fuller about four or five months ago.  She has been pastured with the bull and he hadn't even had a sniff at her in the past few months.  We were thinking maybe a spring calf.  Two days ago she was holding her tail out and pushing like she wanted to poop.  The bull was harrassing her a bit also.  We brought her in to keep an eye on her.  She held her tail up and arched her back a couple more times to push.  But never looked like birth was imminent.   She had a very small amount of whiteish or grayish dishcharge and that was it.  There was no more pushing or discharge or anything.  She looks bright eyed, and alert, but doesnt seem interested in food or even water much.  She gets up and moves about a little but doesn't really graze and might take a mouthful or two of hay and maybe be a lick of water.  But that is it.  She is patured now with another cow with calf and a weanling calf and a couple little goats.  She just seems happy to just lay there.  Tonight I took her temp (100) I ran my hands all over her and gave her a bit of a massage.  Nothing seems amiss.  There is no discharge, and no odor, she doesn't seem to be in pain.  Her breathing seems fine.  She doesn't come a running for food like she used to.  she just has us stumped and a little worried.  Worrying is what we seem to do best.  She doesn't seem dehydrated or look skinny or anything.  I gave her some vitamin gel tonight B, C, D and E and some probiotic gel also.  She walked on a lead and when I released her she did go eat a couple mouths full of hay.  and then was happy to lay back down under the hay rack.  What should we be watching for that we might be missing?   Thoughts, comments, suggestions. 

thanks


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Can you palpate her to see if you feel a calf?


----------



## foot (Nov 10, 2012)

Probably could but have never done so don't know what I would be feeling for really and I guess I am a little afraid I would cause problems that dont exist.  I guess it is something I really need to learn to do.


----------



## foot (Nov 10, 2012)

okay so this is what we have today.  Heifer in question looks better. Is up and about and even comes for sweet feed this morning though she doesn't eat much.  She has been up and down all morning.  Gets up walks about fifty feet and lays back down...gets up walks about 50 feet and lays back down.  No discharge no pushing and appears in no distress though she is definately finding it hard to get comfortable for long.  She is very alert.

Maybe she was further along than we thought.  We are working outside today all day so we are just going to keep an eye on her.  I did give her a bit of warm molasses water this morning which she only took a few swallows.

Wait and see and watch I guess.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 10, 2012)

Are there any changes in the size of her udder?


----------



## foot (Nov 10, 2012)

..No NoChange In her udder.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know!  It sounds like she was in heat, but don't know about the not eating.  When my heifer was in heat, she was half-crazed for about a day and too busy irritating everyone to eat, and the next day all she wanted to do was sleep. But none of the discomfort.  Do you know why she's never been bred before?  Was she given the opportunity but wouldn't settle?   I know we've had some cows where I work who've had mummy calves, where the fetus dies but isn't expelled and calcifies.  Hopefully someone with more experience will come on.  In that situation, I'd probably get the vet out on a non-emergency call--if she's not bred they could probably tell you what's going on.  What's their gestation period?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 12, 2012)

When was the last time for certain that you observed standing heat? (in days)

And, appearing uncomfortable, getting up and down a lot, frequent urination,  tail up and stiff are of course- all customary signs  of impending birth or --miscarriage. 
Whitish discharge and swollen vulva are also sign of very recently being bred--the same day as the observation of discharge. Any chance she came into heat and the bull bred her just  prior to you seeing her that day? Being in heat and being 'off her feed' at the same time is not unusual at all. When in heat, food is the last thing on their mind.

Either way, I'd have a vet give her the once over when you can get him out there. With a bull but 4 yrs and no calf--something is not right.
Another thought-------Any chance she is free martin?


----------



## foot (Nov 14, 2012)

...I.m not sure Greybeard that she Is Free martin or not ??? I have taken blood and sent It off to Biotracking to see If she was bred or not ....If not then It could be as you said.."That she was In heat" ..If the blood sample comes back that she Is bred then that will solve It for me.. But I have always thought that she could be a Free martin a  blood sample from her  sent to who ever will tell me or not.


----------

